# 2500 HD Tires..



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a 04 2500 HD, and am ready to get rid of those tiny stock tires. I was wondering what size tires you guys are running on your 3/4 ton Chevy's. 
Thanks in advance......Favatts


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

*not fancy*

K3500 crew cab. stock 16" with bfgoodrich all terain. Plenty of traction, not fancy though. If your going to the 'bling-bling' makes sure you check the new rims weight rateing. Most rims might fit your truck but, it doesn't mean they can safely handle the load.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

If BIGGER is what you are after (usually for appearance rather than traction) a lot of guys are running LT285/75R16's on those trucks... but I agree with scottL, match the weight rating.

In my case, I was after more height to reduce the overall gear ratio... but I was limited by the narrow rim width and spacing of a dually. So I replaced my stock LT235/85R16 tires with two sizes larger, LT255/85R16 which are almost 33" in diameter but were tricky to get.


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

2500HD is a one tone truck btw  

I am running 265 75 r16's on stock PYO aluminum rims. Fits fine. 285's will fit but you need to do some work. I have thought of the 255's since they are pretty narrow. 

Stock tires are tinny and they suck in the way of traction.


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Thanks for the help. I want to put on 265/75/16 BFgoodrich all terrains, but I don't want to have to do anything to the truck. I have heard if you get 285's then you need to trim some things, and I don't want to have to do that. So I guess I'll get the 265's.
Thanks.........Favatts


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Here is a simple site on tire's. If you want wider then 285 is your goto however, if you want taller then you want to up the 75. http://www.sizes.com/home/automobile_tires.htm
( click on the different numbers on the tire )


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

I like my dunlop radial rover rt's 

Revo's and dualer's are also well liked by the 2500HD croud. They are all cheaper than the BFG's i believe. May look at those 3 and see if the would fit the bill. The dunlops I have do great in the snow for an allterain tire.


----------



## jpeters (Sep 20, 2004)

I have Cooper AT 285's and I didn't have to trim anything. I have a 2001 GMC 2500HD. Love the tires, they have a nice ride to them and get around good. Just got them this summer so not sure how they are with plowing snow.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

My friend recently put 285's on his 2500HD too.... he didn't have to trim anything, but then again, they are not a really aggressive tread either, just an M&S tire....


----------



## PolarBear (Nov 9, 2003)

*Tires*

I have 265.75.16 Bridgestone AT Revos on my 2000 2500


----------



## GTL Inc. (Sep 21, 2004)

*Tires*

Even though i don't plow snow.Being a landscape contractor i run Bridgestone Dualers M/T on my Chevy non 4 wheel drive. It pulls fine through mud and sand.

The tread is what i would call more aggressive than BF. Good Rich.Price wise they are more affordable than good rich, and widely carried around the Orlando area.

check them out.


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

So here is the deal. The stock Bridgestone tires are load E rated. I want to put the BFGoodrich all terrains 265's on but they only come in load D. Will these be ok? Does anyone else run these tires? 
Thanks


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

look at the amount of weight its rated for. thats what matter. Also you may be able to go down in capacity if you know what the most your front end and rear end will ever weigh


----------



## Favatts (Dec 30, 2003)

Ratlover,
The weight rating are the same for both tires. The difference is the E rated tires are for 80 psi and the D rated tires are for 65 psi. I really don't load my truck at all. I was just concerned about the weight of the plow.
Thanks


----------



## danS (Nov 6, 2003)

Used BFG AT KO's on my '99 Yukon, 285/75-16 and was really happy. Looked substantially better and they lasted over 60k miles.
Going to move to 265 on new 04 2500hd. Do alot of towing and don't want too large a diameter for gearing purposes.


----------



## lalaape413 (Oct 6, 2004)

I've got a 2001 2500 HD i'm running 295 75/r16 BF Goodrich A/T KO's. I'm going to put 285's on next time, my buddy sold his truck and put the stock tires back on and he gave me his tires for $400, they only have 5,000 miles on them.


----------

